# Hello, I'm Kozure Okami ("Lonewolf") from Paris, France



## Kozure Okami (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi everybody 
First, please excuse my english writings if I do some mistakes. I'm french (but I've been living in New Hampshire all the year 1987). I'm from Paris.
What about me ? Well, I'm almost 50, have 4 kids (smaller has been adopted), no wife as she had died in a car crash. Actually I'm a director of a little group of organizations to help people. I'm also a Red Cross rescue chief. Before I was security officer.
I started martial arts when I was a 9 yo little boy, in 1974. I practise Ninp&#333;-Ninjutsu (modern and traditional) (I know Masaaki Hatsumi Sensei, and his french Menkyo kaiden, Mr Cousergue) (and S. Guintard), Kory&#363; Kobud&#333; and Bujutsu (Kakut&#333; Bugei, Bugei Juhappan) (Kashima Shinry&#363;, Hontai Yoshin Ry&#363;, and others), Kenjutsu, Judo-Jujutsu, European Martial arts, and some few martial sports or combat systems like close-combat (I was in french army and I'm instructor), Krav-maga, boxes.
Maybe it's a lot of things, but that's all my life. I've been in Japan (Tokyo, Ibaraki and Tochigi area). I love animals, wild nature, kindness and sincerity, .... blue and black colors, (beer and sake).
I have some martial art forums too (very little ones).
This one is very nice.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 12, 2012)

Welcome to MT. Enjoy the ride. Our Koryu section is not as active as some others, but there are some extremely knowledgable people involved with that section.


----------



## Kozure Okami (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you! Yes, I just had a look on that section and Ninjutsu one. People have real knowledge here, more than french forums where they speak more about recent martial arts or "martial sport". Speaking about Koryu in France is not easy, like speaking about extraterrestrial things   - Well, France is smaller than USA, and french people are not all interested by martial arts. Football is more appreciated generally.

:uhyeah:


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 12, 2012)

The same is true in the US, even if it IS a different type of football...


----------



## kodora81 (Nov 12, 2012)

Welcome to MT! :asian:


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 12, 2012)

Welcome to MT! you'll find both the 'traditional, knowledgeable' people here, as well as those who talk about the martial sport (although they are just as knowledgeable). Can't claim to fall into either category myself, since I'm not very knowledgeable(comparatively), just very opinionated :supcool:
(This guy -->:yoda:is not me)


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 12, 2012)

Welcome to MT!  I'm sorry to hear of the tragic loss of your wife.  I hope that you have happier times ahead, and I hope you enjoy your stay here on MartialTalk.


----------



## bluewaveschool (Nov 12, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 12, 2012)

Welcome! Sounds like you have a fascinating background.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 12, 2012)

Welcome to the site. It appears you have a lot to share, we do hope you enjoy MT.....


----------



## Takai (Nov 12, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 13, 2012)

Welcome to MT!  So sorry to hear of your loss of your wife.  I also hope you are coping with that and that your life with your kids and MT (job too of course) is full and rewarding.  Look forward to your input here.


----------



## Instructor (Nov 13, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 13, 2012)

bienvenue

And that is pretty much the extent om my french.... that is unless you want me to count to quatorze then you would know all the French I know


----------



## sfs982000 (Nov 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Tames D (Nov 13, 2012)

Welcome. I know a little about French culture as my wife is French. Her famiy is also from Paris.


----------



## Kozure Okami (Jan 18, 2013)

Thank you very much! Sorry to be so late, I had some problems, and have some like problems with this old computer (it doesn't want to work every day).

:idunno:


----------



## grumpywolfman (Jan 20, 2013)

Welcome to MT :cheers:


----------



## Kozure Okami (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you


----------

